# Best Trolling Rod



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm looking to get into trolling, but currently only have bottom fishing and jigging gear. What is the best all-around trolling rod in the 100 - 200 bucks range? I'll mostly be trolling for kings, but on occasion might get far enough offshore for wahoo and tuna. Thanks!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

do u plan on staying inshore of the edge. if so all u need is a cheap factory rod. i wouldnt spend much over 60 i used mostly penn power sticks charter fishing and they always did fine. we caught thousands of kings along with a few sailfish dolphim blackfin and wahoo. for inshore trolling u dont need anything special. the reel is way more important than the rod. any decent rod with bend in the tip and a good backbone will due. if u want the best have 1 built u could get something for 100 to 150 going that rout. this is for near shore troling with live bait or cigs with dusters on 20 to 30 lb line if u want to drag high speed wahoo lures or big yazoris u need much heavier tackle


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll be inside the edge most of the time, but on good weather days I might venture further. So when are roller tip and bent butt rods needed? Are these only needed for the larger species?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

For just standard trolling rods a roller tip never hurts . Obviously match to the reel and line class your looking for .There are a bunch of good brands out there and u can make it as expensive as you want , star rods makes a deluxe model that is inexpensive and works very well. Key largo is another nice rod maker. I would give some models if I new what the rest of the setup was? But to answer the question NO u don't need roller guides and bent butts . A #30 class is all you need .


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

recess said:


> For just standard trolling rods a roller tip never hurts . Obviously match to the reel and line class your looking for .There are a bunch of good brands out there and u can make it as expensive as you want , star rods makes a deluxe model that is inexpensive and works very well. Key largo is another nice rod maker. I would give some models if I new what the rest of the setup was? But to answer the question NO u don't need roller guides and bent butts . A #30 class is all you need .


I will most likely outfit the rod with a tiagra 30, but could also use a torium 20 if something smaller would be better. Please do recommend a few models. Let me know if anymore details on the setup is needed.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

http://m.tackledirect.com/dlx2040.html
Defiantly can find a little better price than tackle direct but a good match. 
http://www.keylargorods.com/lowres.html.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I believe in bigger is better for trolling . Even though the torium will do great for kings dolphin and smaller wahoo , it's that time that [#100 yellowfin jumps on in 500' and spools that torium . I would go with the tiagra.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Pinnacle Marine Rods on the Hull Truth forum. Great prices and excellent rods.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll definately look into getting one or two of these rods. I assume that since you recommended a 30# class rod that I should spool the Tiagra with pretty light line (30#)?. Right now it is spooled with 100# braid so I'd be nervous about putting it on a lighter rod unless I go with a light leader. Thanks!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Pinnacle Marine Rods on the Hull Truth forum. Great prices and excellent rods.


Ditto


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Penn has some nice new rods in the $100-150 range called Ally. 
They make a few with roller stripper and tips that are $150. That's what I'll have all of my 50Ws on this summer (the 50-100lb class ones). And I'm probably going to get a set of 20-50s for kingfishing.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

There are some good options on here for rods. I haven't used the Pinnacle marine rods yet, but I have heard great things about them, and have seen some of the video advertising for them.... Impressive for sure, and I will be buying some in the future for sure.
I use the Half Hitch tackle custom rods.... The full roller rods with metal butts are $200. Or you could get a roller tip rod with plastic butt for $100... Although that's not as good of an option for strictly trolling.
Not to derail the thread, but a more economical reel would be a Shimano 50 LRSA. They are two speed lever drag reels that perform awesome, and would save you some $$ compared to a Tiagra. Don't get me wrong.... Tiagra's are excellent reels, but they aren't exactly budget friendly. Good luck


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a big fan of tallus rods but far from a trolling pro


----------



## will4surf (Feb 13, 2013)

I use Shimano tld 20 and 25s on a Shimano tallus 20-40lb rod i use 25 or 30lb mono. that combo is good for almost every fish in 10-250ft of water. I think a 30w is overkill for most fish. use your drag and you can land a monster :thumbup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Tld 25-30 with 30#ande. Drag and boat handling are the two most important thing when it comes to trolling.


----------



## Final Contender (Mar 18, 2014)

I would get that braid off that reel for trolling


----------

